# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Schamshir ?

## Kurt Kollwig

Hi ,
I know this shamshir is from the 17th century.
But what I do not know is Persia or Ottoman.
Perhaps Mr. Manoucher can help?
Best Kurt

----------


## Kurt Kollwig

Disappointed, no comments?
Kurt

----------


## Marius M

> Hi ,
> I know this shamshir is from the 17th century.
> But what I do not know is Persia or Ottoman.
> Perhaps Mr. Manoucher can help?
> Best Kurt


Persian blade for sure and most probably Persian hilt as well... albeit both can be from the beginning of 18th century as well... my guess.

Good catch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kurt Kollwig

Marius You may be right early 18 century is possible ??
But the chagrin leather-based handle speaks more for the 17th century.
Also the angle of the Kula is rather earlier.
Kurt

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Kurt

It's a very fine sword.
My guess would be Syrian.
Hilt 19thC, blade possibly earlier.

----------


## eric t

> Kurt
> 
> It's a very fine sword.
> My guess would be Syrian.
> Hilt 19thC, blade possibly earlier.


I agree that the hilt looks Syrian.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Nice blade Kurt. Judging by the pattern and color, I would say the blade is Persian

----------

